# I wonder why toilet wont work



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Perhaps they were anticipating a non integrally trapped bidet?


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Somehow I don't think so. Lol


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

redbeardplumber said:


> Somehow I don't think so. Lol


Well, so much for the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> Perhaps they were anticipating a non integrally trapped bidet?


You're wrong, that's for the next toilets generation. They are one century ahead....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

....:blink:....Wow.! Incredible. How on earth did that ever pass inspection?..



Good job Redbeard on keeping the work opening to a minimum. Looks like the footprint of the W/C will just about cover the hole.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> ...


Maybe an ole timer roughed it in thinking it was going to be a Hopper? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Maybe an ole timer roughed it in thinking it was going to be a Hopper? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone




Bet 100.00 bucks that at one time it was a floor drain that someone turned into a toilet


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Nope , it was a father in law that roughed in the bathroom..... All wrong.... Of course


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice double trapped wc


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe they thought it was going to be for a frost free toilet. But I doubt it.


----------

